# New YouTube Video - Using a vinyl plotter & More!



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well while I was doing this I video taped segments so that you could see what I do that may be different but also for my YouTube buddies. I have found YouTube to be awesome for my business, I started posting these little videos on YouTube and have landed in 3 days $3900 worth of work from people that have seen my videos! I plan on shooting as many videos as I can as each video brings about 200-400 hits to my site a week. I just rebuilt the site and started my counter over on Monday night and today I have going on 550 positive hits! You should all do it for your business, cant hurt. I shoot the videos with a Flip video camera designed to work with YouTube for a cost of $130 and worth each and every cent!

Here is Part 1 of 3 - I will post the others tomorrow of just check out my site!!!





 
http://www.youtube.com/v/Yra3ue-tCyE


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Pretty interesting process. :thumbup:


----------

